#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Bulk emails send use outlook & excel coding macro

## sonu_kumar444

one excel sheet only 2 column in this sheet 

1. dealer code i.e. n1201, n1302,  
2. email addresses : i.e. sonu@yahoo.com & one row email addresses ( 1 to 9)

subject same & small

text mess long almost 20 lines 

& also one folder in my computer D:\DWS\TEST\ N6206_First stage settlement June'12.xls
dealer code wise file save in folder & starting five digit in folder dealer code in all files in folder 

i want 

dealer wise pick attachment in given path & also dealer wise pick emails address & email  send to dealer & also copy sent folder save 
& one main important only mails send to dealer which is shown in given path folder 

i can also try your coding 

i excel sheet

----------

